# Steam: Australien verklagt Valve wegen fehlendem Rückgaberecht



## Matthias Dammes (29. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Australien verklagt Valve wegen fehlendem Rückgaberecht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Australien verklagt Valve wegen fehlendem Rückgaberecht


----------



## mars22 (29. August 2014)

Sowas würde ich mir auch hier in Deutschland wünschen.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2014)

> "Nach australischem Verbrauchergesetzt können Kunden auf eine Rückerstattung oder einen Austausch bestehen, wenn ein Produkt deutliche Mängel aufweist", erklärt Rod Sims


Schön und gut - aber hat Valve denn nicht schon des öfteren genau das gemacht, wenn ein Spiel mit Mängeln in Steam aufgetaucht ist? 

Siehe zB:
Misleading Steam Racing Game Now Offering Refunds | Kotaku Australia
Valve Rips Game From Steam For False Advertising, Offers Refunds
Seems UK citizens can refund steam games quick and painless


----------



## MRRadioactiv (29. August 2014)

australischen Gesetzt?


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (29. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schön und gut - aber hat Valve denn nicht schon des öfteren genau das gemacht, wenn ein Spiel mit Mängeln in Steam aufgetaucht ist?
> 
> Siehe zB:
> Misleading Steam Racing Game Now Offering Refunds | Kotaku Australia
> ...



Aber auch nur dann, ich habe vor 2 Wochen 50 Euro aus dem Fenster geschmissen weil ich Risen 3 gekauft habe. Das Spiel ruckelt so stark bei mir das es keine Freude ist zu spielen. Es liegt nicht an mangelnder Hardware, ganz und garnicht. Bloß leider ist Piranha Bites zu doof das Spiel flüssig für die Allgemeinheit zu veröffentlichen. Ein paar können das Spiel nicht einmal starten. Bis heute noch kein Statement seitens der Publisher. Ich habe 40 Stunden die Zähne zusammengekniffen und habe mir das gestottere angetan, doch seit ich auf einer anderen Insel gelandet bin ruckelt es richtig stark, stärker als sonst. Toller Job Steam, toller Job Piranha Bites.


----------



## Akyle (29. August 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Aber auch nur dann, ich habe vor 2 Wochen 50 Euro aus dem Fenster geschmissen weil ich Risen 3 gekauft habe. Das Spiel ruckelt so stark bei mir das es keine Freude ist zu spielen. Es liegt nicht an mangelnder Hardware, ganz und garnicht. Bloß leider ist Piranha Bites zu doof das Spiel flüssig für die Allgemeinheit zu veröffentlichen. Ein paar können das Spiel nicht einmal starten. Bis heute noch kein Statement seitens der Publisher. Ich habe 40 Stunden die Zähne zusammengekniffen und habe mir das gestottere angetan, doch seit ich auf einer anderen Insel gelandet bin ruckelt es richtig stark, stärker als sonst. Toller Job Steam, toller Job Piranha Bites.



Was hat das mit Steam zu tun? Es ist nur die Vertriebsplattform. Meiner Meinung nach kann man solche Rückgabe-Gesetze nicht auf alles anwenden im digitalen Zeitalter. Ich könnte ja sonst alle Spiele durchspielen und dann zurückgeben mit der Behauptung: Ruckelt, Stürzt ab, ist Langweilig, ...
Weit hergeholt, aber bereits verdautes Essen kann ich auch nicht zurückgeben  ...


----------



## PcJuenger (29. August 2014)

Akyle schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Steam zu tun? Es ist nur die Vertriebsplattform. Meiner Meinung nach kann man solche Rückgabe-Gesetze nicht auf alles anwenden im digitalen Zeitalter. Ich könnte ja sonst alle Spiele durchspielen und dann zurückgeben mit der Behauptung: Ruckelt, Stürzt ab, ist Langweilig, ...
> Weit hergeholt, aber bereits verdautes Essen kann ich auch nicht zurückgeben  ...



Man könnte die Rückgabe doch auch einfach an realistische Bedingungen knüpfen wie: Nicht länger als 4 h gespielt,  innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurückgegeben ect. 
Dann würde es auch Sinn machen.


----------



## Akyle (29. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Man könnte die Rückgabe doch auch einfach an realistische Bedingungen knüpfen wie: Nicht länger als 4 h gespielt,  innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurückgegeben ect.
> Dann würde es auch Sinn machen.



Ja, du hast recht. Einige Spiele sind aber auch schon nach 4h zu 90% durchgespielt... Außerdem wäre es denk ich nicht mit dem Australischen Rückgaberecht konform.


----------



## PcJuenger (29. August 2014)

Man kann auch 2 drauß machen. Es geht ja nur darum, dass nicht mehr gespielt wurde, als es zum Antesten nötig ist.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (29. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Man kann auch 2 drauß machen. Es geht ja nur darum, dass nicht mehr gespielt wurde, als es zum Antesten nötig ist.



Richtig, und hätte Steam eben solch simple regeln, hätte ich mir die ruckelei auch nicht länger als 10 Minuten angetan, und hätte mir von dem Geld Dead Rising 3 vorbestellt. Als ehrlicher Kunde ist man heutzutage leider nunmal der Depp. Man braucht sich nicht über die große Piraten Community wundern...


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. August 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Richtig, und hätte Steam eben solch simple regeln, hätte ich mir die ruckelei auch nicht länger als 10 Minuten angetan, und hätte mir von dem Geld Dead Rising 3 vorbestellt. Als ehrlicher Kunde ist man heutzutage leider nunmal der Depp. Man braucht sich nicht über die große Piraten Community wundern...



Ich versteh zwar nicht, wo Risen 3 ein Gestottere ist, aber ok. Das Spiel läuft bei mir mit völlig konstanten 30fps und fühlt sich flüssig an. Ich denke eher, dass es ein Framelock ist, oder?

@Topic
Ich wäre auch dafür, dass man ein Spiel hier in DE zurückgeben kann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. 
2 Wochen nach Kauf und/oder eine Spielzeit von 2-3h halte ich für realistische Voraussetzungen für eine Rückgabe.


----------



## kidou1304 (29. August 2014)

"Nach australischem Verbrauchergesetzt können Kunden auf eine Rückerstattung oder einen Austausch bestehen, wenn ein Produkt deutliche Mängel aufweist"

Is ja auch gut und richtig..aaaabeeeerrrr wie wahrscheinlich ist das jemand der nen Spiel zurückgeben will, das auch berechtigt tut? Da ich nur 80 Games in der Steamliste habe, muss ich euch fragen. Welche Spiele im Steamshop z.b. funzen denn nicht? Oder sind derart verbugt, dass mans Spieln sein lassen kann?

Sollte jemand ein early access Titel zurückgeben wollen..NC. Oder am besten ein Spiel dessen Systemanforderungen viel zu hoch sind gekauft und dann zurückgeben. 

Wirklich bis auf mir unbekannte wirklich derb verbugte Spiele bei Steam fiele mir kein berechtigter Grund ein, wenn man das Zitat des Verbraucherschutzes als Grundlage nimmt.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (29. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich versteh zwar nicht, wo Risen 3 ein Gestottere ist, aber ok. Das Spiel läuft bei mir mit völlig konstanten 30fps und fühlt sich flüssig an. Ich denke eher, dass es ein Framelock ist, oder?
> 
> @Topic
> Ich wäre auch dafür, dass man ein Spiel hier in DE zurückgeben kann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
> 2 Wochen nach Kauf und/oder eine Spielzeit von 2-3h halte ich für realistische Voraussetzungen für eine Rückgabe.



Der ist schon auf 60 hochgeschraubt, es hat eben nicht jeder dasselbe System. Bei manchen läuft es, bei manchen nicht, bei manchen stottert es. Ist doch nichts neues oder? Es regt eben nur auf das die Entwickler überhaupt nichts tun.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. August 2014)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> Wirklich bis auf mir unbekannte wirklich derb verbugte Spiele bei Steam fiele mir kein berechtigter Grund ein, wenn man das Zitat des Verbraucherschutzes als Grundlage nimmt.


Natürlich ist das bei Games schwierig. Wie SergeantSchmidt schon sagte...nicht jeder hat das selbe System. Bei dem einen läuft Spiel X besser, als bei dem anderen. Manche Spiele weisen bei Spieler Y mehr Bugs auf, als bei Spieler X. Ich z.B. hatte lange kein Spiel mehr, das wirklich grobe Bugs aufwies. Tatsächlich fand ich beispielsweise sogar BF4 weniger verbuggt. Ich konnte es einfach gut spielen, völlig unabhängig davon, was andere sagten. 

Die einzige Grundlage wäre wohl schlicht und einfach die Erwartungshaltung an ein Spiel. Man verlässt sich auf Tests etc. und was kommt dabei raus? Das Spiel entspricht dann doch nicht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, den persönlichen Erwartungen. Sei es Story, Grafik oder Gameplay.


----------



## Batze (29. August 2014)

Akyle schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Steam zu tun? Es ist nur die Vertriebsplattform. Meiner Meinung nach kann man solche Rückgabe-Gesetze nicht auf alles anwenden im digitalen Zeitalter. Ich könnte ja sonst alle Spiele durchspielen und dann zurückgeben mit der Behauptung: Ruckelt, Stürzt ab, ist Langweilig, ...
> Weit hergeholt, aber bereits verdautes Essen kann ich auch nicht zurückgeben  ...



So langsam wird es aber Zeit, das sich auch solche Plattformen an Gesetze des normalen Verkaufs richten. 
Denn es ist so, wenn ich mir z.B. ein Produkt bei Media Markt kaufe, dann haftet erstmal der Markt, der Verkäufer dafür, und nicht der eigentliche Produzent.
Genau so muss es auch Online sein. Und ob Digital oder Nicht, das spielt doch keine Rolle.
Ein Produkt ist erstmal ein Produkt das ich käuflich erwerben kann und da hat irgendjemand für gerade zu stehen.
Und Valve ist in diesem Sinne nichts anderes als ein Verkaufsladen, wie eben Media Markt/Aldi/Karstadt u.s.w.
Und da sind solche Sachen ganz klar geregelt, wobei 99% der Märkte wegen Kundenfreundlichkeit bei irgendwelche defekten oder auch kleinsten Mängeln das Produkt eh fast immer ohne zu Murren zurücknehmen.
Von dieser Kundenfreundlichkeit ist Valve&Co noch Lichtjahre entfernt.
Natürlich ist es bei Software immer etwas heikel, die kann gar nicht 100% immer korrekt laufen.
Aber etwas was gar nicht funktioniert, sagen wir mal z.B. auch sowas wie X Rebirth muss zurückgenommen werden können.
Da muss endlich mal durchgegriffen werden vom Gesetzgeber.
Eventuell werden da auch mal gewisse Studios wach und versuchen uns nicht jedes Mal irgendwelche Betas an zu drehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. August 2014)

Soweit so gut. Aber wie will man das mit DLCs regeln? Die werden installiert und sind fest ins Spielgeschehen integriert. Ein Rückgaberecht in dem Sinne ist dann gar nicht möglich.


----------



## MichaelG (29. August 2014)

Doch im Prinzip schon, Jedoch mit einer für den Kunden aufwendigen Neuinstallation des Basisprogramms verbunden. Was Spielstände betrifft ist dann dabei natürlich noch offen. Die dürften dann in der Regel unbrauchbar sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. August 2014)

Man könnte es doch so machen, dass man ein gekauftes Spiel innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit wieder zurückgeben kann. Dann natürlich nur, wenn man eine bestimmte Spielzeit nicht überschritten hat, sodass man verhindert, dass jemand ein Spiel durchspielt und dann wieder abgibt.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es ein Rückgaberecht geben, aber nur wenn es technische Probleme gibt - und da ist es idR ja eh schon so, dass die Händler die Ware zurücknehmen, wenn es plausibel erscheint.

Aber bei Nicht-Gefallen oder Nicht-Erfüllen von Wünschen/Ankündigunen, also sorry: bei Filmen und Musik gibt es da ja auch kein Rückgaberecht, und da meckert niemand, selbst wenn die Werbung oder Vorberichte den Film / das Album deutlich besser aussehen ließen - vermutlich meckert hier keiner, weil so was idR nicht ganz so viel kostet wie ein neues "Vollpreis"-Game. Aber vom Prinzip her isses doch an sich das gleiche.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (29. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Soweit so gut. Aber wie will man das mit DLCs regeln? Die werden installiert und sind fest ins Spielgeschehen integriert. Ein Rückgaberecht in dem Sinne ist dann gar nicht möglich.



Wieso sollte man sich ein DLC holen wenn das Hauptspiel nicht funktioniert? ^^ 

Und selbst wenn man bsp. eine GOTY kauft, wenn das Basisspiel läuft, laufen auch die DLC's. Clipping oder Scriptfehler ausgenommen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich ein DLC holen wenn das Hauptspiel nicht funktioniert? ^^


 Wenn RedDragon auch ein Rückgaberecht wegen "Nichtgefallen", so wie es ja auch bei "normalen" Produkten bei Versandhandel der Fall ist, meint, dann müsste man natürlich DLC ebenfalls mit Rückgaberecht versehen.

Oder was auch noch sein kann: Hauptspiel geht, aber der DLC bringt plötzlich Fehler ins Spiel - kann man das überhaut dann technisch noch zurücknehmen? Viele DLC sind ja einfach nur ne Freischaltung für eine bestimmte Mission oder so, aber wenn ein DLC sehr tief ins Spiel eingreift, könnte so ein Problem auftauchen


----------



## Wamboland (29. August 2014)

Es wäre doch sicherlich möglich das Hersteller bei Steam die durchschnittliche Spielzeit angeben können - und das man ein Spiel innerhalb von 7 Tagen wieder zurückgeben kann, solange die Spielzeit nicht X% überschritten hat. Evtl. das Steam das einem auch anzeigt. Selbst wenn Valve sich noch 1-5% Verwaltungsgebühren einbehalten würde - das wäre im Falle eines Fehlkaufs sicherlich jedem lieber.


----------



## Batze (29. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte es ein Rückgaberecht geben, aber nur wenn es technische Probleme gibt - und da ist es idR ja eh schon so, dass die Händler die Ware zurücknehmen, wenn es plausibel erscheint.
> 
> Aber bei Nicht-Gefallen oder Nicht-Erfüllen von Wünschen/Ankündigunen, also sorry: bei Filmen und Musik gibt es da ja auch kein Rückgaberecht, und da meckert niemand, selbst wenn die Werbung oder Vorberichte den Film / das Album deutlich besser aussehen ließen - vermutlich meckert hier keiner, weil so was idR nicht ganz so viel kostet wie ein neues "Vollpreis"-Game. Aber vom Prinzip her isses doch an sich das gleiche.



Hier geht es wohl auch nur um technische Probleme, und im Fall einer Gamer Software, ob das Game überhaupt zu spielen ist, und nicht statt der üblichen vorhandenen Bugs so verbugt ist das es noch nicht mal Beta Status ist und so in den Verkauf gelangt.
Also bei Nichtgefallen Rückgabe recht, das wäre viel zu Hoch gegriffen. Das geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. August 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich ein DLC holen wenn das Hauptspiel nicht funktioniert? ^^
> 
> Und selbst wenn man bsp. eine GOTY kauft, wenn das Basisspiel läuft, laufen auch die DLC's. Clipping oder Scriptfehler ausgenommen ^^



Du hast mich missverstanden. ^^ Ich rede von DLCs, die man sich eben nach dem Hauptspiel zulegt. 
Beispiel: Skyrim. Tolles Spiel, hunderte Stunden gezockt. DLC kommt raus, alle sagen, es ist gut. In Tests schneidet der DLC gut ab. Man will den DLC, hat hohe Erwartungen, aber dann wird man enttäuscht (oder der DLC funktioniert nicht wie gewollt/es treten Fehler auf) und will das Geld zurück bekommen/den DLC zurück geben. 

Ohne Mehraufwand für Firma und Kunde ist das dann wohl kaum möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du hast mich missverstanden. ^^ Ich rede von DLCs, die man sich eben nach dem Hauptspiel zulegt.
> Beispiel: Skyrim. Tolles Spiel, hunderte Stunden gezockt. DLC kommt raus, alle sagen, es ist gut. In Tests schneidet der DLC gut ab. Man will den DLC, hat hohe Erwartungen, aber dann wird man enttäuscht und will das Geld zurück bekommen/den DLC zurück geben.
> 
> Ohne Mehraufwand für Firma und Kunde ist das dann wohl kaum möglich.


Für so was würde ich aber kein Rückgaberecht einführen. Das fordert man ja zB Filmen oder Musik ja auch nicht ein. Da hat man immer das Risiko, dass es einem persönlich nicht gefällt trotz guter Meinungen & Tests, und im Gegensatz zu einem greifbaren "Produkt" kann es eben sein, dass man das Medium bereits voll genutzt hat und nur den Vorwand nimmt, es gefalle einem nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für so was würde ich aber kein Rückgaberecht einführen. Das fordert man ja zB Filmen oder Musik ja auch nicht ein. Da hat man immer das Risiko, dass es einem persönlich nicht gefällt trotz guter Meinungen & Tests, und im Gegensatz zu einem greifbaren "Produkt" kann es eben sein, dass man das Medium bereits voll genutzt hat und nur den Vorwand nimmt, es gefalle einem nicht.



Dann sollte man in dem Fall womöglich DLCs als erweiterte Bedingung einführen. 
z.B.: 2 Tage testen, so und so viel Spielzeit investieren und keine Zusatzinhalte (sofern es keine GotY-Edition o.ä. ist). Sobald Zusatzinhalte gekauft sind, ist das Rückgaberecht obsolet. ^^ 

Allerdings hab ich meinen Beitrag entsprechend bearbeitet und auch Fehler und technische Probleme erwähnt, die ja durchaus ein Grund für eine Rückgabe sein können. :p


----------



## openworldgamer (29. August 2014)

EA hat es sehr schlau gelöst,dies könnte man in Erwähnung ziehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. August 2014)

Ich sehe das ganze etwas gelassen.

Das Thema Rückgaberecht wird halt im digitalem Zeitalter immer komplizierter und daran wird sich nix ändern.
Richtig schlechte Produkte, welche technisch wirklich unter aller Sau sind und extreme Abweichungen von der Werbung besitzen, werden nachwievor ernstgenommen und ohne Probleme umgetauscht.

Gerade der PC ist eben eine Platform wo es quasi unendlich viele Hardware Konfigurationen gibt und allein deswegen ist es einfach unmöglich ein fehlerfreies Produkt zu entwickeln.
Wer das Risiko senken möchte soll halt auf die Sales warten und zum halben Preis zuschlagen.

Viele haben früher geschrien dass Spiele im Digitalvertrieb genau so teuer sind wie Retail Produkte, obwohl nix physisches verkauft wird.
Und hier sind wir eben angekommen: Extrem krasse Sales und Spiele sind dank dem Digitalvertrieb nach kürzester Zeit sehr billig und evtl mit mehreren Updates versehen = mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Wer Spiele (generell fast alle Produkte dieser Welt) bei Release kauft ist eigentlich fast immer der dumme.
Bestes Beispiel sind Autos. Die ersten Modelle haben viele Kinderkrankheiten und werden erst Jahre später mit neueren Baujahren behoben.

Ich bin völlig dafür dass der Kunde so viele Rechte wie möglich hat.. Aber irgendwo finde ich es auch gut dass es eben einige Grenzen gibt wo man nicht 
nach Lust und Laune hin und her reklamieren kann. Heutzutage gibt es dutzend Möglichkeiten sich über das Spiel zu informieren, Erfahrungsberichte lesen, Freunde/Bekannte, Youtube, Reviews, Forum etc.pp.
Wenn man immer wieder liest dass verdächtig viele Fehler auftreten dann lässt man eben die Finger davon und gut ist.

Bei diesem Thema gibt es kein falsch oder richtig weil beide Seiten ihre Macken haben.
Auf der einen Seite verstehe ich die Hersteller/Verkäufer weil sie das Geld beibehalten möchten und auf der anderen Seite verstehe ich die ganzen verärgerten User mit fehlerhaften Produkten.

Fakt ist aber dass richtig schlimme Fälle ohne Probleme reklamiert werden können..
Dumm ists nur dass es ein extrem schmaler Grad zwischen "technische Katastrophe vs zum Teil fehlerhaft" ist.


----------



## MichaelG (29. August 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich ein DLC holen wenn das Hauptspiel nicht funktioniert? ^^
> 
> Und selbst wenn man bsp. eine GOTY kauft, wenn das Basisspiel läuft, laufen auch die DLC's. Clipping oder Scriptfehler ausgenommen ^^



Mal angenommen das Hauptspiel funktioniert aber es zerschießt der DLC das vorher funktionsfähige Spiel. Das ist ja auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Freakless08 (30. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber bei Nicht-Gefallen oder Nicht-Erfüllen von Wünschen/Ankündigunen, also sorry: bei Filmen und Musik gibt es da ja auch kein Rückgaberecht, und da meckert niemand, selbst wenn die Werbung oder Vorberichte den Film / das Album deutlich besser aussehen ließen - vermutlich meckert hier keiner, weil so was idR nicht ganz so viel kostet wie ein neues "Vollpreis"-Game. Aber vom Prinzip her isses doch an sich das gleiche.


 Filme laufen auch wenn man sie abspielt und bei Trailer kann man sich ein kleines Bild davon machen. Bei Spiele weiß man nicht wie diese mit dem eigenen System reagieren (Bugs, Abstürze, System vielleicht doch zu low = Ruckelorgie). Es wäre jedenfalls sehr gut wenn man ein Rückgaberecht hat, solange man nicht eine gewisse Zeit (ca. 30-45 Minuten Spielzeit) überschreitet. Schließlich gibt es auch keine Demos mehr bzw. kaum noch.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Gerade der PC ist eben eine Platform wo es quasi unendlich viele Hardware Konfigurationen gibt und allein deswegen ist es einfach unmöglich ein fehlerfreies Produkt zu entwickeln.
> Wer das Risiko senken möchte soll halt auf die Sales warten und zum halben Preis zuschlagen.


Ah ja. Und beim halben Preis läuft es dann auf dem betroffenen PC besser als zum Vollpreis. Klasse Logik.



> Viele haben früher geschrien dass Spiele im Digitalvertrieb genau so teuer sind wie Retail Produkte, obwohl nix physisches verkauft wird.
> Und hier sind wir eben angekommen: Extrem krasse Sales und Spiele sind dank dem Digitalvertrieb nach kürzester Zeit sehr billig und evtl mit mehreren Updates versehen = mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe.


 Dafür werden sie wenn kein Sale ist zum gleichen Preis, teilweiße sogar höher als im Einzelhandel verkauft, um die späteren Sales zu finanzieren. Aber anscheinend gibt es genug dumme Leute die dann trotzdem die Spiele über Steam kaufen.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. August 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ah ja. Und beim halben Preis läuft es dann auf dem betroffenen PC besser als zum Vollpreis. Klasse Logik.


Und den Part mit den Updates hast du aber gekonnt weggelassen  respekt.
Man versteht was ich damit sagen wollte.

Man kann sich seinen Frustfaktor selber einrichten wenn man einfach nicht alles bei Release kauft. Und ja das ist eine klasse Logik oder meinst du nicht?
Updates,- Feedback,- Preissenkung abwarten = nur Vorteile für den Kunden.
Der einzige Nachteil wäre eben dass man es nicht sofort bei Release spielen kann.



> Dafür werden sie wenn kein Sale ist zum gleichen Preis, teilweiße sogar höher als im Einzelhandel verkauft, um die späteren Sales zu finanzieren. Aber anscheinend gibt es genug dumme Leute die dann trotzdem die Spiele über Steam kaufen.



Wenn sich die Spiele für Vollpreis verkaufen warum denn nicht? Man wäre ein schlechter Unternehmer wenn man sein Produkt verbilligt auf den Markt bringt 
Psstt.. nur mal so nebenbei... Egal ob du jetzt Jeans von Levis, Sneeker von Nike, Handy von Apple/Samsung usw. in deinem Besitz hast,
hast du bestimmt 100 - 200% quasi für nix draufgezahlt.

Wir Kunden zahlen immer für alles zu viel wenn man es genau nehmen möchte. Das betrifft aber so ziemlich jedes Produkt dieser Welt, also verstehe ich diese Kritik nicht im geringsten sorry.

Ich wollte nur die Leute dazu anregen weniger Spiele zum Release zu kaufen um den persönlichen Frustfaktor gering zu halten.
An der Tatsache dass Produkte nie fehlerfrei auf den Markt kommen werden kann man leider nix ändern können und ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen 
Ich lege nur jedem ans Herz sein Kaufverhalten zu analysieren - das ist alles


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ah ja. Und beim halben Preis läuft es dann auf dem betroffenen PC besser als zum Vollpreis. Klasse Logik.


Wenn bis dahin eine paar Patches erschienen sind, die diverse Bugs ausmerzen: Ja.


----------



## BiJay (30. August 2014)

Also zumindestens einmal kann man ein Spiel bei Steam zurückgeben und das Geld wiederbekommen. Ist zwar nicht ausreichend, aber wenigstens etwas.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Filme laufen auch wenn man sie abspielt und bei Trailer kann man sich ein kleines Bild davon machen. Bei Spiele weiß man nicht wie diese mit dem eigenen System reagieren (Bugs, Abstürze, System vielleicht doch zu low = Ruckelorgie). Es wäre jedenfalls sehr gut wenn man ein Rückgaberecht hat, solange man nicht eine gewisse Zeit (ca. 30-45 Minuten Spielzeit) überschreitet. Schließlich gibt es auch keine Demos mehr bzw. kaum noch.


 Ich hatte doch explizit von "NIcht-Gefallen" gesprochen bei dem Vergleich mit Filmen und Musik, also dass man bei einem Game nicht eine Rückgabe wegen Nicht-Gefallen verlangen sollte - bei Bugs&co wäre ein Rückgaberecht natürlich völlig okay, genau wie eine DVD oder CD, die sich nicht abspielen lässt oder die beim Aufmachen der Packung zerbrochen ist oder so. Wobei man auch bei Bugs&Co in Games Grenzen ziehen muss. Wenn ein Spiel alle 3Std mal abstürzt, dann kann man das gut hinnehmen, da wäre eine Rücknahmepflicht unverhältnismäßig. Oder wenn die Probleme garantiert bald mit einem Patch gelöst werden.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. August 2014)

Da man über Steam keine Spiele kauft, den Preis bezahlt man für den Dienst das Spiel spielen zu können und nicht um es zu besitzen, kann es vom Gesetz gar kein Rückgaberecht für etwas geben was einem in keinster Weise gehört. Die Plattform selbst ist in den Steam-AGBs sowieso nur als (kostenloses) Abonnement deklariert.

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, dass das anscheinend immer noch nicht klar ist, wenn man die Steam-AGBs animmt, hat man auf nichts einen Anspruch, noch nicht einmal darauf, dass das Spiel für welches man bezahlt hat einem als Download zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Da man über Steam keine Spiele kauft, den Preis bezahlt man für den Dienst das Spiel spielen zu können und nicht um es zu besitzen, kann es vom Gesetz gar kein Rückgaberecht für etwas geben was einem in keinster Weise gehört.


 meinst Du jetzt nur die Rückgabe im Sinne des normalen Widerrufs zB wegen Nicht-Gefallen oder auch Rückgabe wegen Mängeln?


----------



## MisterSmith (30. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> meinst Du jetzt nur die Rückgabe im Sinne des normalen Widerrufs zB wegen Nicht-Gefallen oder auch Rückgabe wegen Mängeln?


Beides, im Grunde hat man nur einen Key gekauft mit der Zustimmung das dieser nicht funktionieren muss. Es kann keine Mägel geben, wenn man für etwas bezahlt und sein Einverständnis gibt, dass es keinen Gegenwert bieten muss, dann ist man einfach nur selbst schuld.

Genau deshalb steht auch der Verweis zu den AGBs auf den Verpackungen der Steam-Spiele, wenn dies rechtlich keine Auswirkung hätte, könnten die es bleiben lassen, kostet immerhin trotzdem Geld, wenn auch im Vergleich nicht besonders viel.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Beides, im Grunde hat man nur einen Key gekauft mit der Zustimmung das dieser nicht funktionieren muss. Es kann keine Mägel geben, wenn man für etwas bezahlt und sein Einverständnis gibt, dass es keinen Gegenwert bieten muss, dann ist man einfach nur selbst schuld.
> 
> Genau deshalb steht auch der Verweis zu den AGBs auf den Verpackungen der Steam-Spiele, wenn dies rechtlich keine Auswirkung hätte, könnten die es bleiben lassen, kostet immerhin trotzdem Geld, wenn auch im Vergleich nicht besonders viel.


 Das sehe ich aber anders, denn ansonsten könnten ja künftig auch Shops hingehen und in den AGB kleine reinschreiben "Sie stimmen hiermit zu, dass das Produkt nicht funktionieren muss", und wären dann fein raus - oder auch "der Preis gilt für ein zeitlich unbegrenztes Nutzungsrecht des Ihnen gelieferten Produktes, es ist aber nicht in Ihrem Besitz - sie kaufen nur eine Lizenz", und schon wären sie selbst bei Produktmängeln fein raus, oder wie? Nur weil was in den AGB steht, muss es ja nicht zulässig sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber anders, denn ansonsten könnten ja künftig auch Shops hingehen und in den AGB kleine reinschreiben "Sie stimmen hiermit zu, dass das Produkt nicht funktionieren muss", und wären dann fein raus - oder auch "der Preis gilt für ein zeitlich unbegrenztes Nutzungsrecht des Ihnen gelieferten Produktes, es ist aber nicht in Ihrem Besitz - sie kaufen nur eine Lizenz", und schon wären sie selbst bei Produktmängeln fein raus, oder wie? Nur weil was in den AGB steht, muss es ja nicht zulässig sein.


In Deutschland sind die AGBs von Steam laut einem Gerichtsurteil zu Half-Life 2 aber in diesem Punkt absolut zulässig.
Wenn sie es nicht sind, dann erklär mir mal bitte weshalb Valve diese auf die Spielepackungen abdrucken lässt.
Macht keinen Sinn, oder? 

Natürlich könnten die Shops dies so machen, aber es wäre zum einen gar nicht umsetzbar und zum anderen hätten die keine Chance sich damit zu etablieren.

Software lässt sich sowieso nicht mit physischen Produkten vergleichen oder wie willst du einen Toaster an einen Account binden?


----------



## PcJuenger (30. August 2014)

Per Internet, wie alles Andere auch


----------



## MisterSmith (30. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Per Internet, wie alles Andere auch


Klar, extra die Technik für Netzwerkfähigkeit zu verbauen würd sich bei einem 10 Euro Toaster voll rechnen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Software lässt sich sowieso nicht mit physischen Produkten vergleichen oder wie willst du einen Toaster an einen Account binden?



ja sicher, aber es geht ja speziell um die Frage, ob man auch ein wirklich technisch MANGELHAFTES Produkt akzeptieren muss, nur weil das die AGBs "formal" gesehen hergeben,  auch wenn das "Produkt" keine greifbare Sache ist.  Der Kunde erwartet zumindest, dass er die Lizenz auch sinnvoll nutzen kann - wenn zB bei nem Musik-Abo die Files lauter Lücken hätten, kannst Du mir nicht erzählen, dass ein Gericht da NICHT auf Mängelbeseitigung oder "Geld zurück" entscheiden würde  

Bei Games ist eher das schwierige aber halt: ab wann ist ein Fehler so schlimm, dass es wirklich unzumutbar für den Kunden ist? UND kann man beweisen, dass es am Spiel liegt?


Du meintest, die AGP seien mal gerichtlich "durchgewunken" worden - wirklich in jedem Punkt, auch für den Fall "Reklamation bei nicht nutzbarem Spiel", oder ging es nur darum, ob die nicht grobe Verletzungen der Rechte aufweisen?


----------



## MisterSmith (30. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja sicher, aber es geht ja speziell um die Frage, ob man auch ein wirklich technisch MANGELHAFTES Produkt akzeptieren muss, nur weil das die AGBs "formal" gesehen hergeben,  auch wenn das "Produkt" keine greifbare Sache ist.  Der Kunde erwartet zumindest, dass er die Lizenz auch sinnvoll nutzen kann...


Nochmal, der Kunde stimmt mit dem akzeptieren der AGBs ausdrücklich zu, dass er auf ein funktionierenden Dienst(Spiel) keinen Anspruch hat. Wenn Valve Geld zurückerstattet, dann ist dies keine Pflicht für die  sondern lediglich ihre eigene Entscheidung.



> Du meintest, die AGP seien mal gerichtlich "durchgewunken" worden - wirklich in jedem Punkt, auch für den Fall "Reklamation bei nicht nutzbarem Spiel", oder ging es nur darum, ob die nicht grobe Verletzungen der Rechte aufweisen?


Ich habe es nochmal gelesen, dies bezog sich wohl doch nur auf den Weiterverkauf und da ist es zulässig, dass es nicht mehr funktionsfähig ist. Mein Fehler, hatte das falsch in Erinnerung. Naja, ist ein bischen widersprüchlich, da trotzdem auf den Vertrag(AGBs) berufen wird.

Aber solange niemand gegen die AGBs von Steam klagt ist es so, dass man faktisch keinen Anspruch auf ein funktionierndes Spiel hat.

EDIT: Ansonsten könnten die auch keine Steam-Accounts sperren.


----------



## philipp141294 (30. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nochmal, der Kunde stimmt mit dem akzeptieren der AGBs ausdrücklich zu, dass er auf ein funktionierenden Dienst(Spiel) keinen Anspruch hat. Wenn Valve Geld zurückerstattet, dann ist dies keine Pflicht für die  sondern lediglich ihre eigene Entscheidung.
> 
> .


Nun, das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Ein Extremes Beispiel: Wenn die in den AGB's schreiben, dass du deine kompletten Menschenrechte mit Zustimmung an Valve abtrittst, dürfen die das noch lange nicht. Auch wenn du zustimmst. Sie dürfen dir also kein technisch mangelhaftes Produkt verkaufen, nur weil du laut AGB's keinen Anspruch auf Funktionstüchtigkeit hast. Die AGB's müssen sich auch an das Gesetz halten. Wenn du also ein Produkt kaufst, dass nicht funktioniert, muss es dementsprechend deklariert gewesen sein. Ob Digital, oder nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. August 2014)

philipp141294 schrieb:


> Sie dürfen dir also kein technisch mangelhaftes Produkt verkaufen, nur weil du laut AGB's keinen Anspruch auf Funktionstüchtigkeit hast. Die AGB's müssen sich auch an das Gesetz halten. Wenn du also ein Produkt kaufst, dass nicht funktioniert, muss es dementsprechend deklariert gewesen sein. Ob Digital, oder nicht.


Der Trick ist, es wird gar kein Produkt verkauft sondern nur ein Abonnement.


> Ihnen ist außerdem bekannt und Sie erkennen hiermit an, dass es sich bei den auf dem Steam-Trading-Marktplatz gehandelten, verkauften oder gekauften Abonnements um Lizenzrechte handelt, dass Sie keinerlei Eigentumsrechte an den betreffenden Abonnements haben...


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Der Trick ist, es wird gar kein Produkt verkauft sondern nur ein Abonnement.



selbst wenn kaufrecht nicht anwendbar wäre bei diensten wie steam - der verbraucher hat selbstverständlich dennoch gewisse rechte. und dazu zählt zu 100% auch, dass 'gemietete' spiele (grundsätzlich) funktionieren. 

valve und co. handeln also keineswegs nur aus kulanz, wenn sie software zurücknehmen. 

da gibts auch wirklich rein gar nix zu diskutieren.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (31. August 2014)

Da hier so groß über die Machbarkeit einer Rückgabe diskutiert wird, sollte man dann doch mal anmerken, dass EA das in Origin inzwischen schon seit längerer Zeit anbietet. Es ist also durchaus machbar, wenn die Publisher denn nur mitziehen. 
Das Problem liegt sicher weniger auf der Seite von Valve als auf der Seite der Publisher die sich mit dem Gedanken wahrscheinlich noch weniger anfreunden können. 

Der Vergleich mit dem regulären Handel hinkt meiner Meinung nach auch ein wenig. Klar, einen Staubsauger kann ich zurückgeben, wenn er kaputt ist. Aber ein Spiel nehmen die Händler, egal ob Media Markt, amazon oder ein Spieleladen nur verschweißt und ungeöffnet wieder zurück. Von daher ist EA hier kulanter als der Einzelhandel und das was hier für steam vorgeschlagen wird ginge auch weit über das hinaus.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> valve und co. handeln also keineswegs nur aus kulanz, wenn sie software zurücknehmen.


Die Rechtsabteilung von Valve sieht das komplett anders und ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber deren Fachkenntnis schätze ich doch um ein vielfaches höher ein als deine.


> DAS STEAM-ANGEBOT, DIE SOFTWARE, DIE ABONNEMENT-LEISTUNGEN SOWIE JEGLICHE DIESBEZÜGLICH VERFÜGBAREN DATEN UND INFORMATIONEN WERDEN „WIE GELIEFERT“ UND „SO LANGE DER VORRAT REICHT“ SOWIE „MIT SÄMTLICHEN ETWA VORHANDENEN FEHLERN“ *UNTER AUSSCHLUSS JEGLICHER GEWÄHRLEISTUNG GLEICH WELCHER ART* UND OB AUSDRÜCKLICH ODER STILLSCHWEIGEND VEREINBART, BEREITGESTELLT, WOBEI INSBESONDERE EINE STILLSCHWEIGENDE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG DER MARKTGÄNGIGKEIT, DER EIGNUNG FÜR EINEN BESTIMMTEN ZWECK UND DER FREIHEIT VON RECHTEN DRITTER AUSGESCHLOSSEN IST.


Steam Subscriber Agreement


----------



## doomkeeper (31. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Rechtsabteilung von Valve sieht das komplett anders und ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber deren Fachkenntnis schätze ich doch um ein vielfaches höher ein als deine.
> 
> Steam Subscriber Agreement



Du schon wieder mit dem ewigen AGB Krieg vs Valve 

An diesem Thema gibt es nix zu diskutieren und jede Art von AGB ist nie zu 100% korrekt wenn man es so möchte.
Zwar müsste auch jedes Land seine individuelle AGBs bekommen aber das macht eigentlich kein Unternehmen der Welt weil
es schier unmöglich ist jede einzelne Passage an die Gesetze und Rechte anzupassen.

Es gibt immer genug Spielraum wenn tatsächlich grobe Fehler vorhanden sind. Das war immer so und das wird auch immer so bleiben - egal was man unterschreibt.
Die Frage ist nur ab wo der grobe Fehler anfängt und wo er aufhört.

Wenn ein Spiel tatsächlich extreme Abweichungen besitzt und ein Shitstorm sich aufzieht dann gabs bisjetzt eigentlich nie Probleme bei einer Rückerstattung.
Sind nur kleinere Abweichungen gegeben und tauchen gelegentlich Bugs auf dann gehört das zu dieser Branche leider dazu.

Ein Programm wird nie zu 100% richtig laufen und es gibt immer minimale Abweichungen.

Fazit: in gravierenden Fällen kommt es immer zu einer fairen Lösung.
Ansonsten muss man einfach immer auf Updates und eine Preissenkung warten um den persönlichen Frustfaktor niedrig zu halten ggf. neue PC Hardware anschaffen damit bessere Kompatibilität gegeben ist.


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2014)

der begriff der gewährleistung entstammt bekanntlich dem kaufrecht, dessen anwendbarkeit ich nicht mal angenommen hatte.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du schon wieder mit dem ewigen AGB Krieg vs Valve


Und du mit deinem Blick durch deine rosarote Fanboybrille. 

Ich argumentiere in diesem Fall für Valve, zumindest was die Klage betrifft.


Bonkic schrieb:


> der begriff der gewährleistung entstammt bekanntlich dem kaufrecht, dessen anwendbarkeit ich nicht mal angenommen hatte.


Man kauft ein Abonnement, steht doch explizit da, dass sich der Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung unter anderem auf die *Bereitstellung* der Abonnement-Leistung bezieht.
Wenn man für etwas bezahlt, dann kauft man es, die Frage ist nur was.

Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber du offensichtlich sicher auch nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und du mit deinem Blick durch deine rosarote Fanboybrille.



Ich finde es nur amüsant wie du seit Jahren immer wieder über die AGBs und "Abonnements" so viel reden kannst,
obwohl ein gefühlter Roman darüber vorhanden ist. 

Solange das System läuft ist es eben quasi ein Abo. Falls Steam explodieren würde, Valve 0 Cent hätte dann würden alle Spiele freigelassen werden
und von Steam (Vom Abo) abgekoppelt


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Jurist



das merkt man. 

lektion 1: juristendeutsch hat nicht zwangsläufig was mit dem umgangssprachlichen deutsch zu tun, sondern ist eine sprache für sich.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das merkt man.


Wenn du meinst. 

Es werden Accounts in Steam gesperrt und damit auch zwangsläufig Produkte die man gekauft haben soll, da braucht man dann auch wirklich kein Jurastudium um zu merken, dass deine Aussage bezüglich Kaufrecht Humbug ist und du keine Ahnung davon hast.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur amüsant wie du seit Jahren immer wieder über die AGBs und "Abonnements" so viel reden kannst,
> obwohl ein gefühlter Roman darüber vorhanden ist.


Ich glaube da trügt dich deine Wahrnehmung, ich schätze ich habe seit ca. über einem Jahr kein Wort mehr darüber verloren. 

Eigentlich wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass diese Klage rechtlich keine große Chance hat, zumndest wenn die AGBs von Steam diesbezüglich anerkannt werden, was ich zumindest vermute.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst.
> 
> Es werden Accounts in Steam gesperrt und damit auch zwangsläufig Produkte die man gekauft haben soll, da braucht man dann auch wirklich kein Jurastudium um zu merken, dass deine Aussage bezüglich Kaufrecht Humbug ist und du keine Ahnung davon hast.



Aus welchen Gründen werden denn Accounts gesperrt?


----------



## MisterSmith (31. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aus welchen Gründen werden denn Accounts gesperrt?


Ob die Gründe berechtigt sind oder nicht spielt doch gar keine Rolle, darum ging es doch gar nicht . 

Aber wenn du darauf bestehst, es wurden bereits permanente Sperren wieder Rückgängig gemacht, also kann man sagen dass zumindest zum Teil willkürlich gesperrt bzw. entsperrt wird.


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst.
> 
> Es werden Accounts in Steam gesperrt und damit auch zwangsläufig Produkte die man gekauft haben soll, da braucht man dann auch wirklich kein Jurastudium um zu merken, dass deine Aussage bezüglich Kaufrecht Humbug ist und du keine Ahnung davon hast.



jupp


----------



## Briareos (1. September 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Der Trick ist, es wird gar kein Produkt verkauft sondern nur ein Abonnement.


Im Grunde könnte Steam & Co. das Ganze ziemlich einfach lösen. In Deutschland existiert ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht ohne Angabe von Gründen. Nach §312 b und d bezieht sich dieses Widerrufsrecht ausdrücklich auch auf den Fernabsatzvertrag. Und ein Fernabsatzvertrag schliesst ausdrücklich den Kauf von Produkten UND Dienstleistungen über Fernkommunikationsmittel (Internet) ein. Also auch wenn Steam kein digitales Produkt sondern nur eine digitale Dienstleistung verkauft, greift das Widerrufsrecht.

Allerdings: Im stationären Handel wird der Widerruf bei Medien zu Recht strenger gehandhabt als bei einem Staubsauger oder Toaster. Einen Film auf BD oder eine Musik-CD kann ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen jederzeit grundlos wieder zurückgeben, allerdings nur wenn die Ware noch original verpackt ist. Da Steam ja sofort registriert sobald ich eine Sekunde in einem Spiel verbringe, wäre es technisch ohne Probleme zu lösen, das ein gekauftes Spiel, welches noch nicht gespielt wurde (also quasi den digitalen Äquivalent zu "original verpackt" entspricht) zurückgegeben werden kann.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Nur weil was in den AGB steht, muss es ja nicht zulässig sein.


Bei der Masse an Urteilen bzgl. fehlerhafter AGB's könnte man schon fast sagen: "Wenn es in den AGBs steht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, das es nicht zulässig ist."


----------



## Vordack (1. September 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> ..., wäre es technisch ohne Probleme zu lösen, das ein gekauftes Spiel, welches noch nicht gespielt wurde (also quasi den digitalen Äquivalent zu "original verpackt" entspricht) zurückgegeben werden kann.



Das ist auch möglich. Ich habe, als ich die News las´, mal gegoogelt bevor ich hier was posten wollte und da gab es mehrere Forenposts in denen bestätigt wurde daß Steam durch den Kundensupport ungespielte Spiele (Originale, keine "Beigaben") wieder zurückgegeben weren können.


----------



## Briareos (1. September 2014)

@Vordack
Danke für den Hinweis, das war mir noch gar nicht bekannt.
Ich gebe aber auch zu, dass ich selbst noch nie in der Lage war bei Steam auf ein Widerrufsrecht zurückgreifen zu müssen.


----------



## MisterSmith (5. September 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> ...


Sorry für die späte Antwort. Wenn ich die News hier richtig interpretiert habe, geht es um bereits aktivierte Spiele.

Das ist aber kein Punkt den ich an Steam kritisieren würde, ansonsten müssten auch Angebote die Spiele per Stream über das Internet anbieten nachdem man z. B. 2 Wochen gespielt hat die Monatsgebühr zurückzahlen. Bei Steam ist es halt nur eine einmalige Gebühr um ein Spiel nutzen zu dürfen, aber trotzdem vom Prinzip her das gleiche und wenn man so etwas nutzt dann kann man sich nicht beschweren, dass man kein Rückgaberecht auf eine bezahlte Leistung hat, die man bereits in Anspruch genommen hat.


----------

